# Best Real Ale In Australia? Yes In My Opinion



## shonky (11/5/06)

Was dragged along kicking and screaming to a wedding gifts showroom in Balmain last night. (BTW why are all the wedding gifts things girls can get excited about, but nothing for the boys. The only thing remotely exciting for a bloke was some beer glasses and BBQ tongs!) :excl: 

Anyway this place was directly opposite the Riverview in Balmain. Dropped in for a couple of well-earned pints after choosing the gift list.

Bloody Fantastic! I have tried the Braidwood beer a couple of times previously at The Settlers arms in St Albans and it was good without setting the world on fire.

The drop last night was without a doubt the best beer I have drunk in the 11 years since I've been living in Australia. It seemed lighter in colour and malt flavour than the last time I tried it in St Albans (only 3 weeks ago). Somewhere between a summer or golden ale and a best bitter. Beutifully balanced beer, subdued hop and malt aroma but all elements just came shining through. Looks fantastic in the glass and feels even better sliding down the gullet!! Ahhhh.

As fellow real-ale enthusiasts will attest the sign of a great pint is the 'quaffability factor". You just can't reproduce this with pressurised beers.

I have tried many English style beers in Australia, such as at The Lord Nelson, Matt Donellan's draught beers at The Nags Head etc. This one is in a league of its own and would easily stand up against the best brewed and kept real-ales I have drunk back in the UK.  

Incidentally I have heard (from the horses mouth) that Matt at St Peters brewery is currently brewing the Braidwood ESB under contract. Still Scott's recipe, Maris Otter grain bill etc. 

Not sure whether the proximity of brewery and pub might be a factor or they have a particularly good cellar man. Or it was just a particulaly good batch but for all you Sydney based Aussies that have never had a decent pint of 'warm, flat' beer served the traditional way I urge you to get along to the Riverview and see for yourself.

Sorry for the rant, absolutely no affiliations, just a very happy ex-pom who has finally found a decent pint.

Cheers

Jon


----------



## Duff (11/5/06)

A few of us had a get together last year at the Riverview drinking the hand pump ESB  It really is a great beer with the strikingly similar flavours to Fullers and TTL. Might have to get back soon for a couple more :beerbang: 

Cheers.


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (11/5/06)

> Might have to get back soon for a couple more



I'll be up for that! :chug:


----------



## Duff (11/5/06)

am said:


> > Might have to get back soon for a couple more
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You going to drive again? :lol:


----------



## jayse (11/5/06)

Exellent post shonky, way to make me start drooling earlier in the day than ussual.  


Jayse


----------



## mikem108 (11/5/06)

I'm with you on that one fellas, I was first seduced by the handpump experience after an IPA at the wig and pen.


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (11/5/06)

> You going to drive again?



Not this time! I'd like more than 2 middies


----------



## Gerard_M (11/5/06)

Sounds like lunch at the London then wander up to the Riverview!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## KoNG (11/5/06)

I'd like to try it too...... :chug:


----------

